

Lebedev’s pyramid - delano
http://www.artlebedev.com/mandership/153/

======
zasz
Yes, yes, and we'll all nod and smile in agreement, thinking to ourselves, "Of
course I'd be one of the smart ones! What a clever pyramid! How true!"

~~~
delano
Everyone does stupid things. The same person could end up in either section
depending on when the data was collected.

I understand the diagram to be a joke for people who have worked in large
organizations rather than a precise statement about the way things are.

~~~
zasz
Sure it's a joke, but I expect a lot of people, especially here, will feel
self-satisfied at being "in" with the smart people.

------
jhancock
Lebedev’s pyramid may be correct in terms of proportion but the structure of
the pyramid with said distribution rarely maps to the structure of an org
chart.

~~~
yellowbkpk
Agreed. I say it's flipped vertically, balanced delicately on the pointy end
of the smart people, with the weight of the others on top, driving the smart
into the ground.

------
bd
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sturgeon%27s_law>

------
huhtenberg
Strange that he didn't put himself at the pinnacle of the pyramid. Lebedev is
a successful businessman and a relentless self-promoter, but he is widely
despised in Russian design circles as a _designer_. His f#ck-you-all attitude
(clearly demonstrated by the poster) doesn't help matters either.

~~~
delano
I'm guilty by association? As I said, I thought it was entertaining from the
perspective of someone who's worked for a large organization. _Everyone does
stupid things_.

Also note that I posted an article within the same hour that was clearly more
thought provoking: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=380023> .

~~~
huhtenberg
Oh. Heh. I meant the actual "artwork", not you personally :-) My apologies for
the ambiguity, it was unintended.

~~~
delano
Ha. I wonder if this happens when people speak German.

------
donkeyass
the person who made that must be a real smart ass...

